# Recherché au Québec



## Madeline (19 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Je recherche... au Québec, quelqu'un qui aurait un vieil ibook ou autre portable pour pas cher....
ou même pour me le prêter pour un mois 
du 20 octobre au 29 novembre

c'est juste pour faire tourner une vidéo (animation interactive) pour ma prochaine exposition...
peu importe le modèle !!!

pour info sur la vidéo *c'est par ici* !


----------

